# jcgriff2 passes 14,000



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done John.
All of them top class helpful posts. A great achievement!



.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go JC.

BG


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John - great work!


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Way to go John!

Poyol


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice goin', John.....WTG!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations John !!!!!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done John, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you !!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

1,000 posts in the time that I have only done 300 - I can see I will have to step up my game! :laugh:

*Congratulations!*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe its the math - you are how many years younger than I? You did know that those of us [allegedly] old enough to be your father get triple-credit, right? :laugh:

Thanks, Ben.

John

.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*nice work John*


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice one John, things are going very good for you and you deserve it


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well done John, such an accomplishment.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

John your making us look bad.lol Fantastic body of work congratulations


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations :wave:


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

COngratulations. :wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you to all - I very much appreciate the kind words.

John

.


----------



## IWishIWasAGeek (Jun 11, 2010)

I have only met John in the past couple of days, but he has been more than helpful in helping me solve my computer issue.

14,000 is a lot of posts. I am approaching 10k on a photoshop forum I am a part of so I know the time involved in accomplishing such a feat.

Congratulations bud!!! :beerchug:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thank you.

By my clock, less than 24 hours to go for your "deadline". I hope all has gone well.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/how-to-obtain-a-bootable-windows-cd-and-install-489295.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Great stuff John.

I also noticed that I have seen a couple of posts in the offline section.
It is good to come up for air from time to time.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations John!!! 
Well done. Keep up the good work


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done JC :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you Pat, Vladimir & Adam, Sr. 

Very much appreciated.

John

.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats John. ray:


----------

